# Photo Challenge Discussion - September



## Culhwch (Sep 1, 2010)

This thread is for discussion of the Monthly Photo Challenge. Please keep all discussion about the photos posted in that thread here.

The current challenge - September - can be found here: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/528707-september-2010-photo-challenge.html


----------



## StormFeather (Sep 1, 2010)

oooh - brilliant theme! Looking forward to seeing what it inspires . . . . 

And congrats on the win - it was a brilliant photo


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: September 2010 Photo Challenge*

Thanks SF - appreciate it!


----------



## mosaix (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: September 2010 Photo Challenge*

It has been suggested that we just post the photo's themselves in this thread and start another thread for discussions etc. - Over to you Vertigo!


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 1, 2010)

OK so lets try and keep all the discussion here and photos only in the photos thread.


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: September 2010 Photo Challenge*

OK I have created a discussion thread (my bad since I was one of those who thought that a good idea ) so hopefully photos only from here on!


----------



## StormFeather (Sep 1, 2010)

Ooops - sorry! Forgot. 

Maybe a mod could remove my other comment??


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 1, 2010)

Double oops me forgot too!


----------



## Mouse (Sep 1, 2010)

Elements is a good theme! Do you mean like the weather? Or like fire, earth, that sort of thing?


----------



## StormFeather (Sep 1, 2010)

Ah well, blame it on the enthusiasm!   

Having checked, I can see that there's no point in my other comment being removed.  I look forward to the new look of the new challenge!


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 1, 2010)

Mouse said:


> Elements is a good theme! Do you mean like the weather? Or like fire, earth, that sort of thing?


 
Well I specified in the challenge "Chemical, classical or any other interpretation" so I left it sort of open. However there  have been a couple of weather related theme's in the past so I would probably tend away from that interpretation. What I was really thinking was either:

Chemical - as in the periodic table

or

Classical - as in Earth, Air, Water, Fire and Aether (that's just the Hellenic elements check out Wiki for other culture's sets of elements.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 1, 2010)

Okie doke. I will ponder it!


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 1, 2010)

Great idea Vertigo, keeps the photo thread cleaner and easier to see!


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 1, 2010)

I can't take full credit for it; others had also suggested it and it would have been nice if I had remembered myself and not immediately started posting to the challenge thread . Fortunately I was still just within time to edit the instructions in the first post.


----------



## Culhwch (Sep 2, 2010)

Okay, I've moved the discussion-y posts out of the photo thread. I didn't realise they came before the first post in this thread. I'll see if I can set something up at the top there through some moderatorly magic...


----------



## Culhwch (Sep 2, 2010)

Look at that, it's like it was always there!


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 2, 2010)

It does read a bit odd now though doesn't it . Wouldn't bother me if you removed my posts from the challenge thread there's nothing of any great merit in them


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Sep 2, 2010)

Vertigo, that is a perfect theme! Very timely for me, and I shall demonstrate why next week after my son's birthday.


----------



## Culhwch (Sep 2, 2010)

You're giving him an inanimate carbon rod?


----------



## CyBeR (Sep 2, 2010)

Ohhohoooo...I've got a photo that's perfect for this...but I think I may be stretching the interpretation to the limit. Is that allowed?


----------



## Talysia (Sep 2, 2010)

Congratulations on the win for last month, Vertigo, and a great topic for this one.  Looking forward to seeing what I can come up with!


----------



## Culhwch (Sep 2, 2010)

CyBeR said:


> Ohhohoooo...I've got a photo that's perfect for this...but I think I may be stretching the interpretation to the limit. Is that allowed?



It's ultimately up to the voting public to decide which picture best interprets the theme and is most artistically and pleasingly captured.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Sep 3, 2010)

Culhwch said:


> You're giving him an inanimate carbon rod?



Well, I'm sure if he ever heard about them, he would want one, knowing him! But no....


----------



## Culhwch (Sep 3, 2010)

Not a Simpson's fan?


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks Talysia and I hope everyone enjoys the theme  I haven't a clue what I'm doing yet


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Sep 3, 2010)

Hmm...yes, but by no means comprehensively or recently. I'm guessing pencil but not familiar with the context.


----------



## Culhwch (Sep 3, 2010)

No, no, no, not recent. _The Simpsons_ hasn't been any good for the last twelve or so seasons. This was from it's heyday in the mid-nineties (season five or six, but don't quote me on that) - _Deep Space Homer_.


----------



## UltraCulture (Sep 4, 2010)

Whoever manages to get a picture of Unobtanium will be a dead cert.


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 4, 2010)

Just how long does that one exist for?

And nice boathouse pic UC, and well done for opening things!


----------



## Doctor Crankenstein (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: September 2010 Photo Challenge*

Oh that's cool, It's symmetrical vertically as well as horizontally


----------



## Culhwch (Sep 5, 2010)

Just a reminder that we're keeping all comments about the photo challenge in this thread, not the challenge thread. The above post is about UltraCulture's first shot, to give it some context...


----------



## chrispenycate (Sep 6, 2010)

Mouse said:


> Elements is a good theme! Do you mean like the weather? Or like fire, earth, that sort of thing?



I knows what elements are – they're the bits that make up other things (elementary, my dear Vertigo)

Thus phonemes are the elements of speech. Naw, don't fink I c'n photergraph them.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 6, 2010)

See, I keep thinking of filaments.


----------



## The Procrastinator (Sep 6, 2010)

Filamentary, my dear Mouse.


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 6, 2010)

Could be interpreted as components perhaps chaps?


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 6, 2010)

Awww c'mon guys now you're stretching things a little!


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 6, 2010)

The Elementd, hmmm fire, earth, air, water


----------



## HoopyFrood (Sep 7, 2010)

My, my, some changes have been occurring while real life grabbed me for a spell. OK. Post here, not challenge thread. Right. 

Although also need to actually try and enter this month...


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 8, 2010)

Glad to see you back here again Hoopy. Hope all went well?


----------



## HoopyFrood (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey! And yes, all safely interred in the new place, thanks. Think I'm finally catching up with sleep and energy after all the moving and cleaning and whatnot.


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 8, 2010)

I hate moving - you get all excited about moving to a new place but by the time you've done it the exhaustion has eroded all the thrill. Next time I move I want to have enough money to just point the movers at an untouched house and say pack that, take it there and unpack it! I can always dream


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 10, 2010)

Well you all had me worried - it was a bit of a slow start. however I love the images coming in:

UC's is a great reflection shot. SF, I love the colour of that water, and the rings (are they your own ). AE - awesome sky, and I really love the match the texture is great and it feels like I'd get black fingers if I rubbed the screen. Philo - again great water and rocks, and I really like the car and shed (weathered by the Elements I guess). If that car was in the UK it would be snapped up by someone as a restoration project!

I know exactly what I want to do for one of mine at least, I just haven't managed to do it yet .


----------



## StormFeather (Sep 11, 2010)

Vertigo said:


> SF, I love the colour of that water, and the rings (are they your own ).


 
The rings are mine, but I know it's not a great shot. My bog standard digital just could seem to focus on them properly. And last night I was in the process of deleting the other 25+ blurred and naff shots when I found another pic that has better clarity. Nevermind!

I may not have a great camera, or have any real clue about photography, but I love the way this competition just makes me look at the world differently.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 11, 2010)

I like your rings pic, SF. Was going to do something similar, but with a silver and gold ring, but I don't wear gold so that kinda scuppered that idea!

I went out to the local foresty/woodlandy type place with the pup yesterday and took a load of pics for this, so will try and post my entry/s soon!


----------



## The Procrastinator (Sep 13, 2010)

I love how each shot shows a different aspect of the same thing (thinking of all the water shots here!)


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 13, 2010)

Not a comment about this month's challenge, except to say that I hope to enter, but don't know if I'll have the time and inspiration to get (a) shot(s), yet.  


But last month, I voted for Vertigo.  His ice/water shot was superb.


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 13, 2010)

Why thank you Seph - not seen much of you around recently.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 13, 2010)

Nah, been very busy writing and critiquing.  Not much spare time left.  I'm trying to build up a corpus of short fiction before I return to novel writing.


----------



## Talysia (Sep 13, 2010)

I love all the entries so far.  My second shot will likely be one of the traditional elements (earth,air,fire,water, etc), but after I remembered a chunk of Bismuth in my gemstone pot (I collect little bits and pieces of minerals and such), I couldn't resist giving it a try.


----------



## philoSCIFI (Sep 13, 2010)

Crooksy! Is that a Siberian Husky? Not the only one who loves snow... 

I like the match. 

All the water entries and then the match reminded me of my favorite wallpaper. I can't remember where I came across this. It's from someone's blog and I don't think they had a photo credit on there. If anyone knows where it's from, who took it, how it was taken, what it was shot on, what editing programs were used, etc. I would love to know!


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 13, 2010)

And very nice too - made me dash off and google it!


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 13, 2010)

Cool shot and deceptively simple to do! The water part is actually upside down (advantage of surfing with a phone-just turn it upside down-PC users stand on your head  )
The lighter would have been sprayed with water or gel and the two pics merged. Of course getting the water shot is the tricky part!


----------



## J Riff (Sep 21, 2010)

Problem here is getting the photo down under 100k. And my GE cam doesn't do close-ups well.


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 21, 2010)

J Riff said:


> Problem here is getting the photo down under 100k. And my GE cam doesn't do close-ups well.



Well I don't know what software you have but you can download Irfanview for free and use its Save for Web feature which scrubs out the extra info that you can't see, reducing filesize considerably.


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Gah!!! Some more nice shots (really like your first one Mosaix) and I still haven't done my own yet. Am I just trying to copy Mouse in the writing challenge and leaving my reponse to my own challenge to the last minute! The truth is it has been raining, overcast, dull and miserable here almost every day this month and I just haven't had a chance yet! Forecast is good for this weekend, hope to get it done then!


----------



## mosaix (Sep 24, 2010)

Vertigo said:


> The truth is it has been raining, overcast, dull and miserable here almost every day this month...



Then you need to get out and take some photos whilst sheltering from the...


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 24, 2010)

Is it me or has my second shot, the burnt match, disappeared?


----------



## mosaix (Sep 24, 2010)

AE35Unit said:


> Is it me or has my second shot, the burnt match, disappeared?



It's post #6.


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 24, 2010)

It is indeed number 6 but it also now comes up as a broken link on my browser.


----------



## mosaix (Sep 24, 2010)

Vertigo said:


> It is indeed number 6 but it also now comes up as a broken link on my browser.



It's fine on mine (firefox)


----------



## Mouse (Sep 24, 2010)

I can't see it either and I'm on Firefox.


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 24, 2010)

mosaix said:


> It's fine on mine (firefox)


 
You might still have a local cached copy of it. Try refreshing the page.


----------



## mosaix (Sep 24, 2010)

Vertigo said:


> You might still have a local cached copy of it. Try refreshing the page.



Nope, still there.


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 24, 2010)

How peculiar I have tried IE, Firefox and Safari and don't get it on any of them. So I don't think it is browser dependant. I think all four of us are UK based so I don't think it can be a location thing.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm on Safari here, and I don't see it anymore. I'll try IE at home and see.


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 25, 2010)

Just checked with my Blackberry running Opera Mini 4.2, no show. I'll have to log in to deviant art later, see what's happened to it!


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 25, 2010)

Now on the PC and on the  deviant art site, and its still there! I will repost in t'other thread, let me know if all can see it!


----------



## Mouse (Sep 25, 2010)

I can see it now!


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 25, 2010)

I can see the one in your new post AE. However interesting to note that the actual link text is now different.

So I guess something changed somewhere.

Never mind it's back in there again now!

Oh and I like your bottle labeled AIR Mouse. Of course you could argue that air is surrounding everything else in the picture anyway. Must admit I have been wrestling with how to represent air pictorially. Thought about smoke but that wouldn't be quite right. Then mist but that's still not quite right (water really). Oh well just got to get a photo taken!


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 25, 2010)

I  haven't had the chance to photograph anything that might suit.

However, I love the clear sharp pictures of the Bismuth and the fire from Talysia.


----------



## Precise Calibre (Sep 25, 2010)

Mouse, It's Earth, Water, Fire, Wood, Metal by the way 

No air!


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 25, 2010)

Precise Calibre said:


> Mouse, It's Earth, Water, Fire, Wood, Metal by the way
> 
> No air!



Actually in the context of the natural elements it goes Fire, Air, Earth and Water-no wood or metal! But its all down to the context and how the theme is interpreted.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 25, 2010)

Actually, read what I've written before the photo.   I wanted to have my two photos go together, and did have another tree photo to post, but thought I'd go for something different. So together, my photos are all the elements from both Chinese and Japanese thingummy.

And I really like Hoopy's.

Vertigo, I wanted to find a clear jar and stick an 'air' label on that. But didn't have any empty jars in the house! So I emptied out the curry leaf pot!!


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 25, 2010)

Here's the list of classical elements according to the great god Wiki! All hail!

*Babylonian*: Sky, Sea, Wind, Earth
*Greek*: Air, Water, Aether, Fire, Earth
*Hinduism and Buddhism*: Vayu/Pavan (Air/Wind), Ap/Jal (Water), Akasha (Aether/Space), Agni/Tejas (Fire), Prithvi/Bhumi (Earth) 
*Chinese*: Wood, Water, Fire, Metal, Earth
*Japanese*: Air/Wind, Water, Void/Sky/Heaven, Fire, Earth
*Tibetan*: Air, Water, Space, Fire, Earth
*Medieval Alchemy*: Air, Water, Aether, Fire, Earth, Sulphur, Mercury, Salt

I'm not sure whether the similarities or the differences are more surprising!


----------



## Mouse (Sep 25, 2010)

Dammit! So I missed out void/sky/heaven?! Although there's sky in my tree photo, right? Right?!


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah seams to me that things like aether and void classify as pretty much un-photographable. (Lord is that a word?)


----------



## Mouse (Sep 25, 2010)

It should be!


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 25, 2010)

V, I think the word  you want is unphotogenic 
Now aether, isn't that just another word for air?


----------



## Precise Calibre (Sep 25, 2010)

I believe that aether is the original form of the term "ether", as in magical ether.



> Ether is not matter, but it is the origin, or substratum,  of all matter.


Sounds to me like it is... "star-stuff" or the 
"mystery element".

http://www.skepticfiles.org/mys4/lesson4.htm is relevant.


----------



## Culhwch (Sep 26, 2010)

A reminder that entires will close in around a day's time, so get your last minute pics up!


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm just about to get out and take mine. It's actually not raining for once. Yay!


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 26, 2010)

Hooray finally got them taken! 

Have put my rejects up here.

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/members/vertigo-albums-sep-2010-rejects.html


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 26, 2010)

Vertigo said:


> Hooray finally got them taken!
> 
> Have put my rejects up here.
> 
> http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/members/vertigo-albums-sep-2010-rejects.html


cool shots there!!


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks AE, I think there are some really nice one shots from everyone this month. I really liked your dead match - glad you managed to track it back down!


----------



## Culhwch (Sep 27, 2010)

I'll close the thread down for entries at midnight GMT on the 27th (about twelve and a half hours time) and open up the voting through midnight on the 30th - I think three full days of voting is enough.

I don't know who is left to post, but if you were thinking of doing it, now is the time!


----------



## Culhwch (Sep 28, 2010)

The poll is now up!

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/528707-september-2010-photo-challenge-2.html#post1431380


----------



## Culhwch (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh, and though I don't thinkanyone in here isn't participating (or at least aware) of the other competition being run on these boards - in the spirit of reciprocity:

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/foru...allenge-vote-see-last-post-4.html#post1430279


----------



## digs (Sep 28, 2010)

This is the first time I've voted in this and the entries are awesome! I went with UltraCulture's half-submerged ruin - a beautiful scene beautifully framed, and some interesting (symbolic?) interplay between the different elements.


----------



## The Procrastinator (Sep 28, 2010)

I almost voted for:

Ultraculture
mosaix
AE35Unit
StormFeather
Talysia
Mouse
Vertigo

And I did vote for:

Hoopy!

Great photo Hoopy and great imagery and composition. Suited the conceptual nature of the Elements down to the ground.

Fantastic images everyone, even those not shortlisted were really good.

And thanks whoever voted for me! Very excitement!


----------



## Talysia (Sep 28, 2010)

I thought it was very tough to pick a winner this month, in spite of fewer entries than usual.  All of the entries were great, though!  I eventually got my list down to four:

StormFeather's gold and carbon rings
Mouse's tree
AE35's burnt match
Hoopy's text shot

However, my vote goes to Mouse's beautiful tree!  Well done everyone!


----------



## Mouse (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you!  

I've not had a proper look through yet, but I will do after work.


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 28, 2010)

Well I would vote for Vertigo's Fire on the ground shot but it doesn't work from my phone, and I'm at work today  so will have to do it tomorrow if its not too late.


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 28, 2010)

Why thank you kindly AE. And thank you for the mention Procastinator.

This was my shortlist:

UltraCulture - A beautifully tranquil scene
StormFeather 1 - I just love the colour of the water
philoSCFI - I love ruins, but there was something about the balance between the car and the shed that made this special
Talysia 1 - love the colours
Talysia 2 - the simplicity of the flame against black is great
AE35Unit 2 - the texture of the burnt match and even the paper is fantastic
HoopyFrood - clever and nice composition (bizarrely)
Procrastinator 1 - I love the texture; it's like the patina on a solid surface. Like an abstract pattern
Procrastinator 2 - I can almost feel that wind blowing out of the photo

In the end I went with Talysia - There was just something about the minimalism of that simple flame.


----------



## Boneman (Sep 28, 2010)

Okay, I was shamed into coming here because I keep banging on about the votes in the Writing challenge - if I work out how to download piccies, I may even enter one day!

Some seriously good photos, and an excellent theme to work with, but for me there was once clear winner (certainly easier to choose than in the writing challenge) and it was Vertigo. I was blown away by those two photos, and hope that the forest fire that was started has now been put out..


----------



## Mouse (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok... I reckon it's between SF and Hoopy for me. I'll vote when I get home from work.


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 28, 2010)

Boneman said:


> Okay, I was shamed into coming here because I keep banging on about the votes in the Writing challenge - if I work out how to download piccies, I may even enter one day!
> 
> Some seriously good photos, and an excellent theme to work with, but for me there was once clear winner (certainly easier to choose than in the writing challenge) and it was Vertigo. I was blown away by those two photos, and hope that the forest fire that was started has now been put out..


 

Thanks Boneman! I should say that I was very careful with each photo (see the others in my photo albums) I used about one or two egg cups full of petrol for each photo which would burn for maybe a minute or two without actually doing much to the ground (just a little scorching). And made sure everything was thoroughly out before moving on! Also this was the first dry day for quite a while up here so everything was pretty waterlogged. 

I would also add that we frequnetly get people down this stretch of the river who have 'parties', building big campfires and then don't clear way the evidence and frequently leave their beer cans etc for others like myself to pick up and dispose of.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok. Voted for StormFeather in the end. Really like the rings pic.


----------



## J Riff (Sep 30, 2010)

I had to vote for the Mouse trees too, great trees, nice shot.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Sep 30, 2010)

I had to go with Mosaix's expansive landscape--it just felt like the elements somehow. An extremely close second is Mouse's lovely trees, which almost snagged me.

Thanks for the vote, whomever--I really only posted that because I had been talking about it earlier in the month! I never got around to taking a proper picture, so that's a nice surprise.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Sep 30, 2010)

TDZ for me. Though I wondered about the bed? 

Truly capturing them all in one shot. 

Mouse would have been my second pick.

What were the rings about; where do you get that bottled air and what vintage is it?


----------



## StormFeather (Sep 30, 2010)

Ultra – love the symmetry
Philo – love the complimentary texture of the rocks and water
AE – the match is brilliant
TP – I love the water – to me it looks like some strange rusty metal from another world
Taly – I had to look up Bismuth! It’s a fab and very colourful element – and the simplicity of the flame is perfect.
Mouse – those trees are just so grand! And I like the collection of elements too
Mosaix – I wish I lived there!
PC – great feeling of cold and warmth from yours
Cul – like the blue flames
TDZ – brilliant! Made me smile
Vertigo – superb – especially the water.

For me this month, it has to be Taly – the simplicity of the flame and the prettiness of the Bismuth got me.

And thank you for the vote Mouse!


(TEIN - I was trying to show carbon in two different forms - diamond and coal - and gold.  Guess it didn't come across too well!!)


----------



## Mouse (Sep 30, 2010)

Ooooh! Thank you for my votes! I usually suck at this challenge.


----------



## Talysia (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the votes, Vertigo and StormFeather, and to TP for the mention!  That's made my afternoon.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Sep 30, 2010)

TEIN--the bed is because the periodic table is hanging (or rather, was hanging) in my son's room--he got it for his 8th birthday. I was actually going to take it outside and find a good setting for it, but I never got around to it. Thanks!

And thanks to Stormfeather, too!


----------



## Culhwch (Oct 1, 2010)

Voting is now closed, and the winner is... Vertigo! Have at it again in October, Vertigo. I look forward to your theme.


----------



## The Procrastinator (Oct 1, 2010)

Congrats Vertigo, another well-deserved win! This month's was a good theme, so we expect another good theme from you. 


(and I am so chuffed because I got TWO votes, count'em! Thanks whoever they were!)


----------



## Talysia (Oct 1, 2010)

Indeed, congratulations, Vertigo!


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you to all who voted for me. Now I've got to come up with another theme 

I would also like to point out that I feel bad about this (naming the new theme that is) becuase I think it is very likely I will not have time to post a shot of my own for the next couple of months. (My business does over two thirds of it's annual turnover in October and November). So if anyone feels that would make it inappropriate for me to post a theme then please speak out; I will not be offended .


----------



## Mouse (Oct 1, 2010)

Congrats Vertigo!

And yay! Five votes!! Thanks people who voted for me, that's the best I've done in this challenge.  Think it was the trees rather than the dodgy bottle of air that did it...


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 1, 2010)

I thought it was going to be a draw, Mouse; up to the last minute we were level pegging on 5 each, then two more came in , now trying to come up with a new theme


----------



## Mouse (Oct 1, 2010)

I had no idea I had that many votes! I'm glad you're picking the theme anyway!


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Oct 1, 2010)

Vertigo said:


> Thank you to all who voted for me. Now I've got to come up with another theme
> 
> I would also like to point out that I feel bad about this (naming the new theme that is) becuase I think it is very likely I will not have time to post a shot of my own for the next couple of months. (My business does over two thirds of it's annual turnover in October and November). So if anyone feels that would make it inappropriate for me to post a theme then please speak out; I will not be offended .



No, no, post away! I figure if you post the theme and then don't enter, there's a lot better chance for the rest of us! 

Wait, if you DON'T post a theme and don't enter, it's the same thing....

Oh well, you still earned it! And you won't get out of thinking up a theme that easily, but nice try.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm hoping the theme's going to be 'fog' or 'dogs.' I can get photos of both of those easily!


----------



## Culhwch (Oct 1, 2010)

Mouse said:


> I'm hoping the theme's going to be 'fog' or 'dogs.' I can get photos of both of those easily!



I really hope not, because I have no chance...


----------



## The Procrastinator (Oct 1, 2010)

With you on the dogs, Mouse, but in order to get fog down here I'd have to get creative with our dusty dirt road.


----------

